# Newbie in need of some HELP!! *



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi all i am very new to this site! It looks really good and cannot wait to get stuck in but am finding it really hard to understand where to start!?

Can anyone HELP?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

Why don't you tell us a bit about yourself and we can point you in the right direction

Looby xx


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

I am 22 years old and have been trying to conceive for 2 years now. Got diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago now after a niscarriage and have been trying ever since. 

Had very rough time with the NHS so havew been losing weight to enable me to have my clomid prescription. Just been given this last friday   with not much info and now totally confussed and scared but excited all at the same time !


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Gibbens 

I just wanted to welcome you to FF and let you know you will soon get the hang of it!!  I promise!!

I only joined on the 5 th November and never thought Id get the hang of it, it was so frustrating!  Now Im on it everyday and regard the ladies on here as my friends. 


Goodluck and see you on the boards soon

Linda xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Gibbens
Firstly may I just say 
WELCOME TO FERTILITY FRIENDS
I am so sorry you have been through the mill so heres a cuddle  (hope it helps)! 
I am sure now you have found us, that like me you will never leave, the ladies and gents on here are full of support and information and are always at hand to offer a kind words of encouragment just when you need it.
Here are some links just to get you started! 
PCOS LADIES 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0
ABBREVIATIONS AND WORDING
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120
INBETWEEN TREAMTENT BOARDS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0
COMPLIMENTARY THEREPIES BOARD (SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT)  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0
OUR FAB CHATROOM 
*******************************************************
I hope these help you find your way around, I am sorry I cant advise you on your situation however we are all here whenever you just need 'a chat', just shout and I will try my best to help you.
Love and Christmas Wishes
XX MrsHope XX
​


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi hun

have posted a reply on the forum buddies thread too 

Another link for you if you have just been prescribed clomid

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

click on that and it will take you to the clomid pages 

PM me if you need any help

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi gibbens and welcome to the site 

I hope u are finding your way around ok now?

Good luck with the clomid and pray it works and u get a BFP.

Kate xx​


----------



## sxshzx (Dec 27, 2006)

hi
hope im on the right page im not great on computers

sue x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Gibbens,

Hope everyfink is goin well for you. Me my dp Stu are still waiting for our first appt. Can't wait to find out wot our options are! But, we've still got 2 got thru all the tests. We know roughly where the problem lies but, until we are tested fully, don't know the true extent. Hope you have managed to your way around the site. I find it really interesting and, as a result, a comfort. I have even recommended this site to people I know who are going thru a similar situation.

 and   

Mandy xx


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Mandy,

Thanks for your reply, I do find this site fantastic !!  

So what do you think may be your problem? If you dont mind me asking as i might know of a few things they will suggest you do if we are in a similar boat XX


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Gibbens 

We have male factor infertility as far as we know. We don't have our first appt until 5th Feb and its driving me MAD   just waitin!!!! We basically don't know the extent of his poor sperm count etc at the mo as my dp was soo shocked to be told that this was the case, he forgot to ask!!!  

At the moment, Im usin this site to gain info about all the different possible treatments and build friendships. A lot of my friends and family know wot is goin on for us but, as they have never been in this situation ( and hopefully neva will!) they will neva be able to empathise or even come close to understandin it.

Hope everyfink is goin well for u!!

 and 

Mandy xx


----------

